# What stove brand is this?



## vinny11950 (Dec 1, 2011)

Just looking at stoves on Craigslist for fun and came across this:

http://newyork.craigslist.org/lgi/mat/2730349946.html

looks funky


----------



## HollowHill (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool looking stove.  My guess would be an old, 19th century stove, no idea on maker.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 1, 2011)

HollowHill said:
			
		

> Cool looking stove.  My guess would be an old, 19th century stove, no idea on maker.



Not with the glass front.

It's a neat looking stove, but I suspect it has been made within the last 30 years with the glass front.


----------



## Dune (Dec 1, 2011)

Yeah, I doubt that is glass, more like mica. That stove looks to be 135 years old or more, and quite the deal at that.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Dec 1, 2011)

iiiiii dunno. somthing about it make it look like a newer  stove made to look like an old parlor type stove, its certainly a beautiful unit. wish i could see some different angles. look under the ash lip though, it almost looks like an underneath heat shield that may not be cast, looks like too clean a line, might be steel. if this is the case i'd guess more modern like maybe 70's  ish or so. i could be wrong but its hard to base a guess on a couple pictures of it  burning.


----------



## Dune (Dec 1, 2011)

It is one those those english stoves, an esse or essex. Hard telling how old. 
I think there was a thread about similar stoves the other day, in the classic forum.


----------



## Dune (Dec 1, 2011)

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/33329/

Found the thread. I had to use google site search.

Anywho, it is an Esse, imported from England. 

As mike pointed out, it has the ash pan, making it much newer. 

For all intents and purposes this is an obsolete stove.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

For all intents and purposes it is an ugly stove.


----------



## Dune (Dec 2, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> For all intents and purposes it is an ugly stove.



There is no accounting for taste...or lack thereof. 

Really, you don't like? 

I guess I am just enamored of the past.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Dec 2, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/33329/
> 
> Found the thread. I had to use google site search.
> 
> ...




Who has two thumbs and is right?

This guy!

 :lol:


----------



## tfdchief (Dec 2, 2011)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> For all intents and purposes it is an ugly stove.


Hmmm......You should tell us what you think.


----------



## Bub381 (Dec 2, 2011)

I thought it looked quite nice.Damned glasses.Just got em today too.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 2, 2011)

Wow, you guys are good at identifying stoves.  I have to say, I kind of like it.  It looks a like a 70s Rock and Roll something, like Hendrix craziness.

If I go check it out, I will try to snap some pictures.


----------



## Danno77 (Dec 2, 2011)

vinny11950 said:
			
		

> Wow, you guys are good at identifying stoves.  I have to say, I kind of like it.  It looks a like a 70s Rock and Roll something, like Hendrix craziness.
> 
> If I go check it out, I will try to snap some pictures.


I was thinking something more along the lines of Liberace than Hendrix...


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Dune said:
			
		

> There is no accounting for taste...or lack thereof.



And that stove is Exhibit A.  :lol:


----------



## Fake coal burner (Dec 2, 2011)

I passed up that stove in a gas model too ugly bought the last esse vista gas stove in the usa.


----------



## BrotherBart (Dec 2, 2011)

Fake coal burner said:
			
		

> I passed up that stove in a gas model too ugly bought the last esse vista gas stove in the usa.



High five!


----------



## WoodpileOCD (Dec 2, 2011)

Danno77 said:
			
		

> vinny11950 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Laughing my arse off right now Danno :lol:


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 2, 2011)

WoodpileOCD said:
			
		

> Danno77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



x3


----------



## webbie (Dec 2, 2011)

I know Jimi's spirit and he would not have bought that stove...well, actually, maybe if it came with a couple British groupies who had plaster.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm reminded of the Griswold station wagon.


----------



## Dune (Dec 2, 2011)

Adios Pantalones said:
			
		

> I'm reminded of the Griswold station wagon.



Ah yes, the "Family Truckster".


----------

